# Simply Soft Slouchy beanie



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi my friends, I want to share with you my slouchy beanie that my friends love it. I design this pattern for double pointed needles because I love work with them, I hope you enjoy this pattern.
Size M - L
Materials:
50 gr Caron Simply Soft
5 double pointed needles 6mm (10 USA)
5 double pointed needles 4mm (6 USA)
Tapestry needle, stitch marker.
Instructions
This hat was worked in rounds
Start with 3 needles 6mm (10 USA), make a loop with end of thread leaving 4" to tighten later.
Round 1: knit around the loop 16 st distributed evenly over 2 double point needles (k1, yo) 8 stitches each needle = 16 stitches.
Rnd 2: knit . Place marker.
Rnd 3: *k2, yo, rep from* around = 24 sts
Rnd 4: *k2, k1tbl, rep from* around.
Rnd 5: *K1, p2, yo, rep from* around = 32 sts, distributed evenly over 4 double point needles. 8 stitches each needle.
Rnd 6: *k1, p2, k1tbl, rep from* around.
Rnd 7: *k4, yo,rep from* around = 40 sts.
Rnd 8: *k4, k1tbl, rep from* around.
Rnd 9: *k1, p2, k2, yo, rep from* around = 48 sts
Rnd 10: *k1, p2, k2, k1tbl, rep from* around.
Rnd 11: *k4, p2, yo, rep from* around = 56 sts.
Rnd 12: *k4, p2, k1tbl, rep from* around.
Rnd 13: *k1, p2, k4, yo, rep from* around. = 64 sts.
Rnd 14: *k1, p2, k4, k1tbl,rep from* around.
Rnd 15: *k4, p2, k2, yo, rep from* around = 72 sts.
Rnd 16: *k4, p2, k2, k1tbl, rep from* around .
Rnd 17: *k1, p2, k4, p2, yo, rep from* around. = 80 ts.
Rnd 18: *k1, p2, k4, p2, k1tbl, rep from* around.
Rnd 19: *k4, p2, k4, yo, rep from* around = 88 sts.
Rnd 20: *k4, p2, k4, k1tbl, rep from* around.
Rnd 21: *k1, p2, k4, p2, k2, yo, rep from* around = 96 sts.
Rnd 22: *k1, p2, k4, p2, k2, k1tbl, rep from* around.
Rnd 23: *k4, p2, rep from* around.
Rnd 24: rep round 23
Rnd 25: k1, *p2, k4, rep from* around. end with k3.
Rnd 26: rep round 25.
rep round 23 to 26 until 52 rounds from beg.
Change to 4 mm ( 6 USA)needles, work in k1, p1 rib for 10 rounds.
Bind off stitches a little loose in rib pat. If you can't get bind off loose use in right hand 5mm needle ( 8 USA). Cut off. Weave in ends.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you, love it


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Your hat is very pretty! The photos of the beginning stitches help in explaining the directions. It's so nice of you to share your pattern!&#128151;


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Gertrude Stein said:


> Your hat is very pretty! The photos of the beginning stitches help in explaining the directions. It's so nice of you to share your pattern!💗


I forgot post graphic


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

noraschreiber said:


> I forgot post graphic


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Temecula - you're not too far north of me here in Vista.

Thanks for sharing your pattern!!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing your pattern!
I sooooooo want to give it a try!
I've read your instructions for round 1... studied the photos... can read charts... and still don't get it (round 1)...
Do you know of any videos that show the process?
I don't even know what to search for in Google... "knit into a loop?" "circular cast on?"
is it like this?...





Edit: OK, after finding and watching this link, I think I've got it... looks very similar to what you are describing! I'll give it a go...
thanks again! ~and it only takes 50g?!?!?


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks so much! Can't wait to make it


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

OK... question... I have completed round 4 and have 24 sts. *Round 5 says that I should end up with 32 sts... but I am only increasing 6 times (work 4 sts in k2,p2, then 1 inc/yo)x6... which gives me 30 sts (24 + 6=30). What am I doing wrong? I have tried following the directions several times and always get 30 sts... not 32.* I end up getting 7 sts on 2 needles and 8 sts on the other 2 needles.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks -I like the look of your hat and can't wait to knit it.


----------



## Kathy L (Oct 29, 2013)

I have to try this, I love the way it looks. Thank you for the pictures which helped me understand since I'v only been knitting for about a year.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern! I am bookmarking it for now but will be making it later. It is a nice hat.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> OK... question... I have completed round 4 and have 24 sts. *Round 5 says that I should end up with 32 sts... but I am only increasing 6 times (work 4 sts in k2,p2, then 1 inc/yo)x6... which gives me 30 sts (24 + 6=30). What am I doing wrong? I have tried following the directions several times and always get 30 sts... not 32.* I end up getting 7 sts on 2 needles and 8 sts on the other 2 needles.


OK... nevermind... I saw k2,p2,yo... but the pattern actually says k1,p2,yo... duh. I'm too blonde! ha. It's working out fine now...


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you for this lovely pattern.


----------



## LizB (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks. Have copied it and will get to it as soon as I finish two other projects...


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very pretty. Good job on the tutorial.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow. Thank you. I will try this. You are so talented.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> Temecula - you're not too far north of me here in Vista.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pattern!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you Nora for sharing this pattern with us, will be on my to do list. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

I was looking for a video about it, I didn't find it, but it is knit it into the loop. Yes, I check that link and that is it. Only she use 8 stitches and I used 16 stitches


OMgirl said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your pattern!
> I sooooooo want to give it a try!
> I've read your instructions for round 1... studied the photos... can read charts... and still don't get it (round 1)...
> Do you know of any videos that show the process?
> ...


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

OMgirl said:


> OK... question... I have completed round 4 and have 24 sts. *Round 5 says that I should end up with 32 sts... but I am only increasing 6 times (work 4 sts in k2,p2, then 1 inc/yo)x6... which gives me 30 sts (24 + 6=30). What am I doing wrong? I have tried following the directions several times and always get 30 sts... not 32.* I end up getting 7 sts on 2 needles and 8 sts on the other 2 needles.


Round 5 is *K1, p2, yo, rep from* around. so you always have to knit: k1, 2p, yo and you are going to get 8 increases. And you have to start with 16 stitches, 8 in each needle.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

OMgirl said:


> OK... nevermind... I saw k2,p2,yo... but the pattern actually says k1,p2,yo... duh. I'm too blonde! ha. It's working out fine now...


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

1000 thanks. Have copied and will add to my must knit list. Am working on another project for me so this prize will have to wait it's turn.


----------



## ziggy101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Great hat, thanks for the pattern!


----------



## PaigeAM (Mar 2, 2011)

This is a great pattern! Thanks for sharing.
Paige


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

ziggy101 said:


> Great hat, thanks for the pattern!


You are welcome


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi noraschreiber,
Just wanted to give you an update on my Simply Soft Slouchy Beanie I finished it this morning and I absolutely LOOOOOOOOOOOVE it! 
I have BIG hair (lots of long, naturally curly hair!) and have been looking for a well-fitting slouchy and this hat is PERFECT! 
I think I will be making several more in different colors.
Thanks again for sharing your pattern!
Kindest Regards,
OMgirl


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Just wanted to give you an update on my Simply Soft Slouchy Beanie I finished it this morning and I absolutely LOOOOOOOOOOOVE it! 
I have BIG hair (lots of long, naturally curly hair!) and have been looking for a well-fitting slouchy and this hat is PERFECT! 
I think I will be making several more in different colors.
Thanks again for sharing your pattern!
Kindest Regards,
OMgirl
OOOOH How beautiful fit you! thank you for share with us your finished hat


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. Different and unique.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Lovely pattern, I've just never tried working with dpns


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> thank you


You are welcome


----------

